

The Manifesto of the Futurist Programmers - t0pj
http://www.graficaobscura.com/future/futman.html

======
miloshh
What exactly are they trying to say? What they don't like and want to change?

The Communist Manifesto was similarly arrogant and angry, but at least
somewhat understandable. :)

~~~
fhars
Futurism was a pre WW1 art movement in italy. The leading menbers mostly
became fascists in the 1920. I don't know what someone tries to say if he
places himself in this tradition.

~~~
gaius
You can't evaluate history out of context. In the 20s and 30s _everyone_ was a
Fascist or a Communist. It was like in the 60s everyone was a hippy, in the
70s everyone was into disco and swinging.

------
yters
How does he become a futurist by basing his manifesto on the old, decrepit,
failed movement of futurism?

This movement's so old the Catholic church made it one of the seven deadly
sins, called "pride of life."

~~~
blasdel
Movements with temporal names can retain their meaning even after the passage
of time. Futurism, Modernism, and Postmodernism all have specific meanings and
refer to movements past their peak. You have a problem with that?

~~~
yters
It's ironic because the author makes the same kind of dismissal I just made.
That's my point.

------
bhiggins
I like things like this because if I come across anyone who thinks it's cool I
can make sure to avoid them.

~~~
stcredzero
This shows up periodically on Digg, reddit, and now here. It's a joke, like
Futurism itself was, at least in part.

~~~
yters
I prefer funny jokes.

~~~
stcredzero
If you study the history of the Futurists, there's a bit of black humor in
there.

